# Screw Ferrari, get me a Vette!



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0802_2009_chevrolet_corvette_zr1_first_look


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Still has the same craptastic plastic interior that GM does so well.

You can have the ZR-1, I'll take the Ferrari.


----------



## fizzle (Dec 22, 2007)

+1


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Modern GM is crap.... Props to the power...but it will be a pile of rattling crap after 2 years. Not to mention GM dealers are lowest of low...denying warranty and refusing to fix things. Many years of personal experience right here....


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

bland styling for my taste... couldnt really find the engine specs.. but based on looks still sub-par when compared to other supercars... and as stated supra, Chevy dealers are as agreeable as sour-milk pancakes!


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

Never had problems with Chevy or BMW.


----------



## Rugged Racer (Apr 22, 2007)

Jblk328i said:


> Never had problems with Chevy or BMW.


youre a lucky, lucky man!


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, but this ferrari is more eco friendly, is a roadster, and costs less than a Corvette:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I like the car, but it looks like ass in that color. Give me Velocity Yellow or black.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

AB said:


> I like the car, but it looks like ass in that color. Give me Velocity Yellow or black.


:stupid: except I don't like the car.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

:yawn: Sorry, I realize it may be anathema to many, but speed and acceleration (although pleasant) aren't everything... you have to look good doing it too...


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

You get what you pay for


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You take the 'vette. I'll go get a Skyline and tune the turbos. See you at the drag strip. :thumbup:

For $100k, that interior needs to be a hell of a lot nicer and the styling should look significantly different.

Have you seen how many Corvettes are built each day? I was reading along the lines of 1000+. Ridiculous. You get a sports car and pass 20 of them on the way to the store.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> You take the 'vette. I'll go get a Skyline and tune the turbos. See you at the drag strip. :thumbup:
> 
> For $100k, that interior needs to be a hell of a lot nicer and the styling should look significantly different.
> 
> Have you seen how many Corvettes are built each day? I was reading along the lines of 1000+. Ridiculous. You get a sports car and pass 20 of them on the way to the store.


$100K is alot for that crappy of an interior.......

I don't think the production rate is that high though. They are made in the Bowling Green plant by union labor..... nothing about that is fast!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I must say...if you are ever in Bowling Green...a tour of the Corvette factory is totally cool.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I must say...if you are ever in Bowling Green...a tour of the Corvette factory is totally cool.


I saw it on "Ultimate Factories" on the History (?) channel... After seeing the Ferrari and BMW factories, it was kind of let-down... :tsk: I did learn from that episode that the Z06 is more than just badging and engine tweaks, however... Carbon fiber pieces and honeycomb floors, for example... :thumbup: Still, if I won one in a raffle, I'd sell it and buy something more interesting... :dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Salvator said:


> I saw it on "Ultimate Factories" on the History (?) channel... After seeing the Ferrari and BMW factories, it was kind of let-down... :tsk: I did learn from that episode that the *Z06* is more than just badging and engine tweaks, however... Carbon fiber pieces and honeycomb floors, for example... :thumbup: Still, if I won one in a raffle, I'd sell it and buy something more interesting... :dunno:


Give GM some credit. It's the ZR1 nor Z06.  Tom Jones insured the hair on his chest for 7 million dollars. I believe he is a prime candidate for this new Corvette.


----------



## m0n0x!de (Jan 20, 2008)

Epic Vette!


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't understand all the Vette hate.

It's a great performing car, and you don't see Z06's on the road everyday, you might see a few C6 Vettes roaming around but I see about 100 BMWs a day on the freeways, and maybe one Z06 a WEEK. The ZR1 is going to absolutely tool exotics like the Ferrari and Lambos (like the Z06 has done already) when it comes to performance.

Here's a Z06 pushing an SL65 AMG's sh*t in:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmm, yeah, my e90 Sport suspension is noticeably harsher than my C5 Z06's was. Um, at least while my rear transverse spring was intact. I broke mine once (long story) and suprisingly it was driveable but it was strictly a hard-tail ride, sitting right on the bump-stops.

The noise didn't bother me, probably because the first accessory I bought was a partition for the rear. The second and third accessories were "frame saver" wheels for the front and aluminum rocker-panel rails (A&A all the way) because the Z06 scraped all over town after I dropped the ride height using the stock suspension adjustment. Never had a car that low!

Later, after I put in twin QTEC-valved Flowmaster Y-cutouts in the exhaust I had no right to complain about noise. Pure music at the flip of a switch, enough to scare the paint off normal cars.

If I sound like maybe I miss my vette, maybe I do. I just don't miss my scum-of-the-Earth Chevy dealers.


----------



## lunarc (Jan 6, 2008)

100k for a vette will be a hard sell for people who aren't into the cars in the first place. Much like the Skyline coming out, I don't think they will grab the Ferrari, Lambo, Maserati, buyer...I think the key buyer of the skyline will be the boy racer who has grown up and and can afford to pay for the expense of these technology marvels.

I have always respected the Vettes #'s but the styling has never drawn me in. I have not been a fan of the muscle cars but that doesn't mean the respect isn't there. Yes Gm has been known to release some cars that are sub-par but they are doing a damn good job of gaining their reputation back, not by rebates, but by making a better car. Why not have a flagship car? Hell ford did it with the GT and people raved about it...even though the rest of Fords line was quite lackluster. Flagship cars are great for a brand, much like a concept car where it can show what the company CAN do.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 13, 2004)

The zr1 will be awesome just because of the power. Same can be said of a bugatti veryron.

The reality is the interior of a vette is avis cehv rental. Unaaceptable in a mid priced korean car. Yes the power speed and grip are there. But lacking is finesse and the bility to dance on many less than perfect roads. So it goes fast and can hold on to a smooth bend. There is a lot more tactile pleasure to be had from driving a car than that. The seats are also total crap.

What puts one off about vettes and GM is the ability of the company to totaly bluder something simple like seats or interior panels. If that is how their priorites lay then one onders what else is missing. a honda accord gets most of the bits right.

If you drive a new vette the exerience will be much like older vettes, it jusrt goes faster and grips better, the ride is still crashy and unhappy on uneven surfactes, the view is through a small windsheild down a long hood. Finesse it aint but on I95 and doing on and off ramps its probably a lot of fun.

Last point, all this excess power is useless on the street. Street driving is about fun and feel. One thing though while everybody makes more and more bloated cars the vette gets lighter. I just wish they would make a complete package. The view undere the hood is also a nightmare wires hoses clamps hither nad thither. Look under the hood of an m3, mechanical sculpture.


----------

